# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Does anyone have the Navi or Pacific Islander Dictionary

## darkseed2012

I have created an island society loosely based on Elvin and Islander cultures.  Is there a dictionary I can use that I can publish names word and places without having to pay royalties to use?

----------


## mbartelsm

Languages are not subject to copyright, all you need to do is to get your hands on a dictionary, no need to pay royalties.

----------

